# Logos 7



## johnny (Aug 23, 2016)

Has anyone moved over to the new version yet, and what's the systematic theology search tool like? 

I'm guessing new versions of Logos eventually become free.
Almost finished paying off Portfolio, (three more payments) Does it ever end?


----------



## Timmay (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm considering it. Might go with Logos Now though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 23, 2016)

Timmay said:


> I'm considering it. Might go with Logos Now though.



You can get a discount here: https://goo.gl/7uCus4

I have played with the new Concordance tool. It's pretty cool. I haven't had much time to look at much else. I had to work on getting all the banners up on my site.


----------



## Timmay (Aug 23, 2016)

My dynamic pricing is cheaper, but $90 is better than $450


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 23, 2016)

I am going to stick with my Logos Now annual subscription and may eventually pay for one of the Logos version releases. No need to do that with LN as I get all the features of the future releases but do not actually "own" them. I looked over some of the offerings for the Reformed Logos 7 option, but nothing I would be getting over and above what I already own as a Logos 6 Portfolio owner seemed worth the prices.


----------



## Timmay (Aug 23, 2016)

That's exactly what I determined as well. I'm just worried that I create a whole bunch of documents or searches with a specific tool, and then they remove that tool from LN. What then happens to all my data?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Aug 23, 2016)

They just emailed me a $150 credit for a free upgrade.


----------



## Timmay (Aug 23, 2016)

Whhhhhhaaaaa? How'd you get that??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Aug 23, 2016)

They said I purchased this near the release of Logos 7, so I qualified for an upgrade. I bought it a little over a year ago, maybe they said this when I bought it, but it was a surprise when I got the email.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 25, 2016)

I know that this is a spoof on the Babylon Bee, but it comes really close to the conversation my wife and I had the morning we saw that Logos 7 had come out. With a ton of unlocks, my investment in Logos is too great to abandon. And, unless you keep up with the new versions, you run the risk of ending up with a program that does not work with the "next best thing coming out." Yikes!



> NORTH BRUNSWICK, NJ—After reading all the buzz about the recently released Logos 7 Bible Software and deciding he needed to get it in order to fully immerse himself in God’s word, Pastor Richard Fields of First Baptist Church took out a second loan on his modest home to foot the bill, sources reported Thursday.
> 
> “When I saw that there was a Collector’s Edition, I knew I had to have it,” Fields told reporters after the deal was done. “But at ten grand—hoo boy—I don’t have that kind of cash laying around. Tapping into my home equity was really the only way I could swing it.”
> 
> ...


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 25, 2016)

Dennis, 

You beat me to posting that article from the BB! Ha ha!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 26, 2016)

I think I'll wait for the last update...


----------

